# Why can't I remove protection plan on website?



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I did a search and couldn't find what I was looking for so here goes. Why do I have to talk/chat with a service representative to remove the protection plan? I should be able to remove it from my service just like programming features on the website but no such option is provided. Why is that?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

So they can try to convince you not to cancel.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

That's the one thing I always carry. First with D*, now here...and considering you have to pay $95 if you don't have it, is definitely an incentive to keep it. That's the one thing I disagree with in both companies....charging to fix their own equipment...I think the companies should pay the cost of repair.....If we own the dish/box, yes, but if we lease all equipment, then no, there should be no charge.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"CrazyforYeshua" said:


> If we own the dish/box, yes, but if we lease all equipment, then no, there should be no charge.


When you lease a car, you pay to fix it when it breaks down.

When you lease a house, you just might end up paying for some of the maintenance.

When a D* leased receiver breaks, they charge you shipping of $20 to replace it if you don't have the protection plan. There is no charge for the repair of the box.

I have no idea what E* charges to replace a broken, leased receiver. You say it's $95 and I believe you.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

dualsub2006 said:


> When you lease a car, you pay to fix it when it breaks down.
> 
> When you lease a house, you just might end up paying for some of the maintenance.
> 
> ...


Their are plenty of examples of auto leases that include basic maintenance. And when you lease a building, the landlord fixes the problems because it's their property, as long as the problem wasn't caused my the tenant. With a cableco, if they have to fix or replace their equipment or wiring, it's on their dime. If its your equipment or wiring, then you pay. You can even upgrade or replace equipment by going to a local office with the older unit and do an exchange in person (or even pick-up another extra stb if needed). My two local cableco's charge $30 and $50 respectively for a home visit while Dish charges $95 (I have no idea about DirectTV). The $6 per month charge comes out to $72 per year. A savings, but not that much.

While I feel that Dish Network is better than my local cabelco's, it does leave a lot to be desired when it comes to house visits. The fact that a satellite dish is more sensitive than cable, might have something to do with it. But when cables go down due to any reason, they get right on it and fix/replace them. If bad weather knocks my dish out of alignment, I have to bear all of the costs. Satellite providers should have more reasonable charges because of this. And there shouldn't be any charges at all if a stb needs to be replaced due to it being a bad box (not due to abuse).


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"MCHuf" said:


> Their are plenty of examples of auto leases that include basic maintenance.


Right. But I said break down, not maintenance. That's a big difference depending on warranty status.



"MCHuf" said:


> And when you lease a building, the landlord fixes the problems because it's their property


 depends on what you are leasing. Commercial Properties and even a lot of homes, you're responsible for repairs, not replacements.



"MCHuf" said:


> With a cableco, if they have to fix or replace their equipment or wiring, it's on their dime. If its your equipment or wiring, then you pay. You can even upgrade or replace equipment by going to a local office with the older unit and do an exchange in person (or even pick-up another extra stb if needed). My two local cableco's charge $30 and $50 respectively for a home visit while Dish charges $95 (I have no idea about DirectTV). The $6 per month charge comes out to $72 per year. A savings, but not that much.


I add the protection plan fee in to my lease costs and pay a total of $19 a month for my 3 DVR'S,protection plan and DVR service from D*. At my local cable company, 3 DVR'S (and I do actually use all that space) would cost me $59 a month and I'd get less than half the storage space. With those types of fees I'd expect them to fall all over themselves to provide me service.



"MCHuf" said:


> If bad weather knocks my dish out of alignment, I have to bear all of the costs. Satellite providers should have more reasonable charges because of this. And there shouldn't be any charges at all if a stb needs to be replaced due to it being a bad box (not due to abuse).


I have the protection plan and there was no charge to realign my D* dish after a severe thunderstorm came by my way. They came out the next morning and had it fixed in a couple of minutes.

If one of my DVR'S goes bad, D* will ship me another one, free of charge. E* should have a protection plan as well. Add up equipment fees from your cable company and compare to Dish fees. You should be way ahead with Dish.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

dualsub2006 said:


> I have the protection plan and there was no charge to realign my D* dish after a severe thunderstorm came by my way. They came out the next morning and had it fixed in a couple of minutes.


I have the $6 protection plan also. But I still have to pay $15 per visit. So if I have one visit per year, then I pay $87 compared to $95. There is a real savings if you need more than one visit, but satellite service is a lot more reliable than most people think. I've never had more than one service call in a year.



> If one of my DVR'S goes bad, D* will ship me another one, free of charge. E* should have a protection plan as well. Add up equipment fees from your cable company and compare to Dish fees. You should be way ahead with Dish.


I'm one of the lucky people who actually have access to more than one cable provider. Comcast and WOW. Since WOW is so small, they work hard for business. I have my internet and phone through them and they're pretty good and they have a minimum amount of bs fees. Their protection plan (which I don't have) is only $3 per month and the first stb has no lease fees. Comparing Dish to a big cabelco like Comcast, yes Dish is much better on the fees part. But not every cableco is like Comcast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

olds403 said:


> I did a search and couldn't find what I was looking for so here goes. Why do I have to talk/chat with a service representative to remove the protection plan? I should be able to remove it from my service just like programming features on the website but no such option is provided. Why is that?


There is a cancellation fee for $25.00 when cancelling the Protection Plan within 150 days of adding to an account. This need to be disclosed to customers so there is not self serve option available for removing the Protection Plan at this time. If you would like my assistance, please PM me your account information and I can get the Protection Plan removed from your account. Thank you!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Great explanation and great reason for NOT being able to just logon to your dish account and cancel it


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

No, not really. That should be explained on the account page with the check box grayed out until the 150 days pass.

OP didn't state anything about being within 150 days though. He may be well beyond that and still can't find a way to cancel.


I can't make any programming changes on line including adding or deleting any channels or packages and I've been a customer for several thousand days. On-line programming changes are not available to customers who pay annually.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I am well beyond the 150 days, and it finally got it cancelled on the phone BUT I hate having to call dish for anything and would much prefer self service if possible. I really hate having to listen to all the menus just to get to a person.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> No, not really. That should be explained on the account page with the check box grayed out until the 150 days pass.
> 
> OP didn't state anything about being within 150 days though. He may be well beyond that and still can't find a way to cancel.
> 
> I can't make any programming changes on line including adding or deleting any channels or packages and I've been a customer for several thousand days. On-line programming changes are not available to customers who pay annually.


That's probably because annual programming is no longer available and you're grandfathered to it, and don't want it accidentally getting removed since once you do, no way to get it back. Thats a supposition on my part though.


----------

